# NC State Fair Youth Dairy Goat Show - Best in Show



## IHEARTGOATS

we got them home too late to get pics but I'm just so excited I had to post tonight 
We just brought home 2 beautiful Toggenburg does
Freday is a 2 year old FF
And Climate Control is a 5 year old with 4 freshenings
Both are in milk and on milk test we are going to finish their test
We have our linear appraisal on Wed and they will be appraised here 
They are real eye candy 
Can't wait to post their pics


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That is awesome  Where did you get them?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That is awesome  Where did you get them?


KBARC


----------



## IHEARTGOATS




----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Climate Control is still jittery this morning. They aren't used to being around dogs and she seems especially nervous about the GP's in the adjacent field.
She is looking a little slack sided this morning. She's nibbling the hay, but she isn't really munching like Freday is.
But, she made some milk last night. If you click on the 2nd picture it will zoom in and you can get a good look at her udder.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That is awesome  Where did you get them?


http://www.kbarctoggenburgs.com/

Cavaliers Yesterday is Climate Control's dam
Tristen is Freday's dam.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are gorgeous


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They are gorgeous


Thanks.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

So the girls are settling in nice
Ate much better this evening 
Always heard that Togg milk didn't taste good
We did a side by side taste test with Nigerian milk
Only difference was the Togg milk was pasteurized and the Nigerian was raw ( we didn't have any pasteurized )
Tasted the Togg milk first
We didn't notice any off or odd taste to the Togg milk
If anything it tasted flat compared to the Nigerian milk
Nigerian milk was definitely better sweeter creamier


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Toggs are prone to b12 deficiency which causes off tasting milk.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Toggs are prone to b12 deficiency which causes off tasting milk.


I guess these aren't deficient then 
It's not as good as the Nigerian milk but if I didn't have the Nigerian milk I would not think it was bad
If anything it's more like store bought cows milk


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

So we had our Linear Appraisal today
We had much bigger news with our Nigerians one appraised 92 eeee which is very major but I'll start another post for that
But Freday who is a FF scored 86 vvvv which is really good for a ff
Climate Control scored 90 veee


----------



## Honsby

They are good looking goats.

I noticed your bag hanging on the fence and thought you might want to do something else, Like this:


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Got this picture of Climate Control with her udder filled from the appraisal yesterday.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

So we have moved the Togg's in with the Nigerians and the GP's. All good so far.
The Togg's seem to be happier now with all of the other goats. I think they are figuring out this is their new home.
The GP's are actually a little afraid of the Togg's.
It was raining last night and they were all in the barn. One of my GP's Angel was at the other end of the barn and Climate Control was between her and me. I called Angel and she would have had to walk pretty close to CC to get to where I was at. CC kind of gave her an evil eye and Angel wouldn't walk past her.
So, I went back to where she was at and told her she was a good girl.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Beautiful girls!


----------



## Madgoat

So pretty! Don't you just love wattles?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Madgoat said:


> So pretty! Don't you just love wattles?


Our first wattles
Love ❤ them


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

lottsagoats1 said:


> Beautiful girls!


Thanks
Love them
Freday is a luv bug
CC needs some work 
She isn't wild she jumps right on the milk stand
But Freday is a rub my head luv bug


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

More Pics, just because.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

The Toggs are proof why Nigerians are so good
They require so much more input 
I'm not just talking about quantity 
They are much bigger animals and will eat more
But they need 2nd cut orchard and more Alfalfa then the NDs
And these girls are such heavy milkers feeding them more doesn't necessarily improve their body condition they just make more milk and keep the same condition
Definitely a learning curve here


----------



## luvmyherd

Beautiful girls. I started with a herd of 4 Toggs. They were great and their milk tasted wonderful. Sadly, I sold them up north as they were just miserable in our Valley summers.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

We realized something today
We were looking at the 2016 Milk productions leaders

Based on those numbers Climate Control could make the Top 10 for fat production
She has produced 62 lbs of fat as of day 124
Her forecast now is 101 lbs
Last year 3 goats tied for 8th at 98 lbs
Our next test is next Thursday so I guess we see how that goes

ETA
The 62 lbs was at Day 165 not 124


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

An update on Climate Control
She is still on pace to make the top 10 in fat
We had figured if she averaged 7 lbs of milk with 4% fat on her last 3 tests she would have 102 lbs of fat and the last 2 years 98 lbs tied for 10th
Last month she milked 8. 3 lbs at 5.4%
Yesterday at day 252 she milked 7.6 lbs
Yesterday we had a validation test with a different tester than our normal tester
That's required if you have a top 10 doe
We will see what the lab results are on fat. But she could do 120 lbs which will certainly be in the top 10
I think she looks great for a goat still milking close to a gallon per day at 250+ in lactation


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Wow, that is amazing!

I was wondering, are you planning on breeding them to your Nigies for Mini-Toggenburgs or are you going to get a Togg buck?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That is awesome!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

How exciting! They are gorgeous girls!!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Goat_Scout said:


> Wow, that is amazing!
> 
> I was wondering, are you planning on breeding them to your Nigies for Mini-Toggenburgs or are you going to get a Togg buck?


No minis
The breeder we got them from is breeding them for us
Freday is bred but don't think Climate settled


----------



## luvmyherd

Beautiful girl. Congratulations!


----------



## Goatzrule

Shes a nice looking doe.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

We got the lab results back
She has 102 lbs of fat at day 252 of lactation
She had 7.6 lbs with 4.6% fat
Her "forecast" now is 118 lbs
We looked at last years results and 2nd place was 117 lbs
Very exciting


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

We awoke to a very pleasant surprise last week.
The attached email from ADGA.


November 30, 2017

You are to be congratulated as the animals listed below have now met all the requirements for the Superior Genetics (SG) designation!

NAME, REGISTRATION #, AWARD, PTI 2:1, PTI 1:2

SG KBARC DDKC CLIMATE CONTROL, 140, 152


----------



## ksalvagno

Super! Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That is great!! Congrats


----------



## Nashtah

Congratulations she's a pretty goat


----------



## TexasGoatMan

I love you Toggles, but please get rid of those hay bags. They will hang their feet in them a cripple their self. You don’t need that. I know firsthand what a bag will do.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Climate milked 7.8 lbs today at day 284


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Got the results back
7.8 lbs of milk and 5.4 % fat
She has 114 lbs of fat at day 284
Forcast is now 125 lbs 

And as a bonus we received our premium check from NC State fair
A little over $2000


----------



## goat girls

nice!


----------



## wifeof1

And as a bonus we received our premium check from NC State fair
A little over $2000

Are you buying more goats?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

wifeof1 said:


> And as a bonus we received our premium check from NC State fair
> A little over $2000
> 
> Are you buying more goats?


Not planning on it but you never can tell


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Started to dry Climate Control.off to give a break and flesh her back up 
Although she looks pretty good for a doe 300 days in lactation that was still.putting the milk in the pail.like she was
Its taken a lot of groceries to keep her up









Freday looks like a million bucks
She is going to be the better goat
A lot of body capacity there for a 2 year old FF


----------



## goat girls

wow there beautiful


----------



## wifeof1

Beautiful


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Never got any good pictures of Climate"s udder
So got these the other day


----------



## Goat_Scout

Wow, very very nice!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Nice


----------



## wifeof1

Wowie Zowie!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

So this is my Dairy Diary but I've just been posting about the Toggs
The Nigerians were the first goats we had so I thought I would share some pics of them
A friend took this picture of the Champion Challenge and all of these does are finished grand champions
From right to left Clarabelle, Taffy, Zamia, and Rosmarinus


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

This is Chocolate Kiss aka Cocoa
She has 2 championship "legs"
Really hope we can finish her in 2018


----------



## SouthernLife

Awesome. Nothing like bringing home new goats at Christmas, or almost as late personal Christmas presents.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

This is Taffy.
She is our first home bred finished champion who appraised 90


----------



## wifeof1

Taffy looks like she is happy.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

wifeof1 said:


> Taffy looks like she is happy.


She has some dark hair on the top of her mouth that makes her look like she's smiling.


----------



## Goatzrule

She is beautiful and home bred! wow you have some goodlines


----------



## NyGoatMom

The Toggs are gorgeous! <3


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Went to bed last night with a forecast of 2-3 inches of snow. It was supposed to start at about 3am.
Got up this morning and no snow 
Turned the news on and they said the movement of the storm had slowed down, but that we were going to get more snow, maybe 4 inches.
At 7pm we had 7 inches of snow and it's still snowing now at 8:30
Goats aren't too happy, but the Pyr's love it.


----------



## goatblessings

So pretty!!! I hope everything is OK - not a common thing down there I think! Be safe, and enjoy!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

The temps are dropping into the teens tonight.
Roads are going to bad tomorrow.
Fortunately, I can work from home.


----------



## toth boer goats

All nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh wow, you got a lot lot. We got maybe 4 inches.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Had the vet out today to do ultrasounds 
Ginger an 8 year old Nigerian.and Rosemary a 7 year old Nigerian are not bred 
Clarabelle a 5 year old ND is a maybe 
She definitely didn't settle on the first breeding but the 2nd breeding was less than 30 days ago a so he can't say for sure . Keeping fingers crossed because she is our best and we had planned to take her to the National Show
Lots of confirmed twins and "at least 2"
Toggs are both confirmed Freeday has 2 and he could only say for sure one for Climate Control


----------



## Goat_Scout

I’m sorry that Ginger and Rosemary aren’t bred, but glad the rest of them are! And I can’t wait to see Freeday’s kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man, sorry the two aren't preggo. 

Glad the others are though.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

One Fine Acre Legally Blonde (Blondie) a first freshener had a 3lb doe and 3lb 8 oz buck 
Sire is Sinai Thunder AD Valiant *B
Smooth easy delivery
Nice strong kids too

Ill get better pics tomorrow


----------



## Goat_Scout

So cute, congratulations!


----------



## wifeof1

Adorable


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Next up is Blondie's twin sister, OFA That's So Raven.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Next up
That's So Raven


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Why it's hard to get good goat pictures.


----------



## Lstein

I'm ok with some more big white floof pictures, toggs too plz


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lol, crazy dogs. I have the same problem with mine 

Congrats on the kids, they are adorable!


----------



## TeyluFarm

Your goats are absolutely gorgeous! I love them


----------



## wifeof1

And your dogs are pretty too.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice. 

LOL, I know how good pics are ruined, because they want to be the center of attraction.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Raven's ligaments were finally gone this morning. I think we will have babies this afternoon sometime. :stork:

Today is day 151. Her sister Blondie kidded on 148.
I wonder if this is a single? I've found on average singles come a couple days later than multiples. Our average has always been day 147.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Day 152.
I bet it's a big single buckling. 

On another note, Climate Control finished with 123 lbs of fat.
She should be in top 10, maybe top 5 :7up:


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I am happy to report that I was wrong.
Big buck/doe twins. I bet they are pushing 5 lbs.
Buck is white with black markings (looks like a Holstein)
Doe is black with white markings.

Smooth easy delivery. Buck was up and walking on his on before his sister was even born.

Pics to follow. 

Edited
Buck/doe twins


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

4 lb 7 oz buck
4 lb doe
Very vigorous kids


----------



## wifeof1

Fuzzy cutie pies.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS




----------



## goatblessings

Such precious kids! Thanks for sharing. Congratulations!


----------



## Kath G.

Beautiful babies! Congrats!
Your adults are stunning, btw.


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are adorable!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I hope you aren't getting tired of seeing baby goats ?

OFA Pearl another FF kidded tonight with triplets
Sire is Sinai Thunder AD Valiant *B
4 lb 9 oz buck
3 lb 11 oz doe
3 lb 2 oz buck
Really good birth weights for triplets

Pearl was a little confused at first
It was a good thing we were there because the doe who came last was in the sac and we probably would have lost her
But Pearl is getting the hang if it now and all are doing well


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland

IHEARTGOATS said:


> View attachment 125484
> 
> View attachment 125485
> 
> Never got any good pictures of Climate"s udder
> So got these the other day


Wow that is an amazing udder!!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Bobbi J Hofland said:


> Wow that is an amazing udder!!!


Climate had best udder in the youth show at the NC State Fair
Freday was Grand Champion as a FF
Freday is the better goat.
If her udder develops she is going to be special


----------



## wifeof1

Wowza. That is fantastic!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

So all of the new babies are doing great
3 first time mothers and 7 babies
4 bucks and 3 does
We have 13 more does to kid
But a short break
OFA Caramel Delight is next on 2/14


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I have fallen behind in my kidding update
We've had a bit of a winning streak since my last post 5 straight doe kids
We are now at 8 does and 4 bucks

Eclipse with twin does


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Dee had twin does


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

And last night our first ever Togg baby
Meet Karisma a big 10 lb single doe


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

OFA Black Eyed Susan kidded with twin bucks last night. She's a first freshener.
This is the first kids from our new herd sire we got this past spring
Sweet Garden BT Vivaldi ( dam Fairlea Elise )
3lbs 9 oz
3 lbs 15 oz


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, all are cute.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I was commenting yesterday about how mellow a kid Karisma is
Tonight I think she is too mellow
Freeday keeps hoofing her to get up and nurse
Talking to our vet who we got Freeday from
He had some issues last year with Thiamine deficiency
I think we will give her some Thiamine and maybe some selenium tonight
Keep her in your prayers
I'm already attached


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

So she actually got Thiamine this morning
We had milked some first day colostrum and she took.10 oz from a bottle
She got more Thiamine and 1/4 cc of selenium and she seems perkier


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Went out at 3 am and gave Karisma another bottle which she took well.
Saw her nursing mom this morning.
I think the Thiamine is what was needed in that she seems stronger this morning.
Going to give it to her for a few days at least.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad things are looking up.

Be careful not to over dose the selenium shots.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

toth boer goats said:


> Glad things are looking up.
> 
> Be careful not to over dose the selenium shots.


We aren't going to give any more selenium,
Just the thiamine, it's water soluble


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Great news
Karisma is 100 per cent better tonight


----------



## Goat_Scout

That is wonderful! Karisma is so adorable. 

Your Nigies are beautiful too! So many different colors.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very glad to hear.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I haven't updated in a while.
Cocoa had twin does, but one was DOA. Don't know what happened.
Almond Joy (FF) had triplets 2 bucks and a doe.
Black Opal had quads 3 bucks and 1 doe.
Cookie had a big single doe. She has had a single every kidding. Should probably sell her.
Marigold twins 1 buck 1 doe.
And this morning Genevieve (Ginny) twins 1 buck 1 doe. So, Ginny was one of our accidents. Had a buck get in with the does. She is only 11 months old. She did fine. There are 3 more 11-12 months that were bred, along with my best doe Zamia.
So, they are all pretty much due now.

So, as of today we are at 13 bucks and 15 does (14 live does)


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats on the babies.

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

We had a 1 1/2 lb kid born
She's our house goat
She seems confused about her Mommy

Bella's a sweet girl


----------



## Goat_Scout

Awww so tiny!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

She weighed 1 lb 8 oz when she was born
She will be 2 weeks old Sat and weighed 3 lbs 4 oz today
A normal birth weight for us


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Very cute


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

So our other Togg Climate Control kidded last night with buck/doe twins.

So, this is how we finished up 2018 Kidding.


Nigerians

20 Bucks- 
Zamia 1, Shea 2, Opal 3, Amber 2, Guinevere 1, Genevieve 1, Blondie 1, Raven 1, Marigold 1, Black Eyed Susan 2, Almond Joy 2, Pearl 2, Taffy 1

17 Does- 
Cookie 1, Dee 2, Cocoa 2 (one died), Opal 1, Milky Way 1, Guinevere 2 (one died), Genevieve 1, Blondie 1, Raven 1, Marigold 1, Eclipse 2, Almond Joy 1, Pearl 1



Toggs

Freeday – Doe

Climate Control – 1 Doe, 1 Buck

Makes me tired thinking about it.


----------



## Goat_Scout

You’ve sure been busy! How many (if any) doelings will you be retaining this year?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Goat_Scout said:


> You've sure been busy! How many (if any) doelings will you be retaining this year?


The only ones I know for sure we will keep are the Toggs.
We have already sold Blondie, Blackie, Pearle and all of their kids
We also sold Dee, her 2 doe kids from this year and her yearling doe from last year.
We often keep kids and wait and see what they look like as FF, but I think we have too many for that this year. Will probably sell all of the doe kids from the FF, or most at least.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

So we had a great show this past weekend an a really good time hanging out with all of our goat peeps.

3 Rings of Sr. Doe's, Jr. Does, and Bucks.
Judges
Ring 1 Cameron Jadlowski
Ring 2 Dr. Paula Reisdorff
Ring 2 Don Bergfield.

*Sr. Does*

(Pending) GCH One Fine Acre Chocolate Kiss was GC in Ring 1 earning her 3rd Leg.

OFA Marigold was GC in Ring 2 and RGC in Rings 1 and 3

OFA Cookies and Cream was RGC in Ring 2

OFA Shea was GC in Ring 3

SGCH Little Tots Estate Zamia won the Champion Challenge for Best of Breed in all 3 Rings

*Jr. Does*

OFA Salt and Pepper was RGC in all 3 rings )

*Bucks*

Sweet Garden BT Vivaldi was GC in Ring 1

Sinai Thunder AD Valiant was RGC in Ring 1

OFA Big Brown was GC in Ring 2

OFA Jumping Jupiter was GC in Ring 3

*Toggs*
KBARC Climate Control was RGC in Ring 3










Chocolate Kiss (Cocoa)










Champion Line Up Ring 1. Cocoa was the 5 and over, Shea was the 4 year old.
Crooked Cedar Farm had 3 year old. Marigold was 2 year old, and Milky Way was yearling.










This was Zamia beating Cocoa for Best of Breed in the Champion Challenge Ring 1










This is Shea. I really like this goat. Cocoa is her dam










This is Zamia competing for Best in Show in Ring 1 I think


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That is awesome!!! They all look great


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Thanks


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Our beautiful girl SGCH Little Tots Estate Zamia finished 3rd with 1st place udder in the 7 year old and above age class at the ADGA National Show :hubbahubba:


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Congratulations to you and her.


----------



## Goats Rock

Congratulations! I was a spectator Wed and Thur. I tried to see all the goats. Wow, there were a lot. You did great, you sure had a whole lot of competition!


----------



## ETgoatygirl

Congratulations! It's my dream to one day go to the ADGA National show. Maybe someday.... I 
love your Nigerian Dwarf doe. I raise Nigerians too. They're the best, aren't they?

:run:


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

ETgoatygirl said:


> Congratulations! It's my dream to one day go to the ADGA National show. Maybe someday.... I
> love your Nigerian Dwarf doe. I raise Nigerians too. They're the best, aren't they?
> 
> :run:


They are the best


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I was there too showing my girls. What barn were you in?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Goatzrule said:


> I was there too showing my girls. What barn were you in?


We were in the horse stalls 719-722. 
It was on the back of the building farthest from the building where the show ring was at.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Our 2 year old first freshener One Fine Acre Marigold placed 19th out of a class of 63. Our 4 year old Shea, and our 5 year olds Taffy and Chocolate Kiss missed the cuts.

Marigold


----------



## Goatzrule

I was almost next to the showring. Near the herd that had all the purple


----------



## Goatzrule

The Nigerian show was crazy. Not sure what they are going to do once the Nigerian classes lands on the last day of the show


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Congratulations!! I watched the Nigerians on the live feed. Your does is lovely.


----------



## margaret

Congrats!!


----------



## margaret

Goatzrule said:


> The Nigerian show was crazy. Not sure what they are going to do once the Nigerian classes lands on the last day of the show


Pretty sure they won't do that. It's usually like R Grades, Obs, or Sables-one of the smaller breeds. I think the breed assignment throughout the week is strategic.


----------



## Goatzrule

margaret said:


> Pretty sure they won't do that. It's usually like R Grades, Obs, or Sables-one of the smaller breeds. I think the breed assignment throughout the week is strategic.


No they rotate it so next year sables will start and so on


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Goatzrule said:


> No they rotate it so next year sables will start and so on


They don't necessarily rotate them like that
Nigerians were on Tuesday in Harrisburg and Madison and Monday this year


----------



## margaret

I'm fairly certain it wouldn't work to do Nigerians on Friday lol. 
The Sr show lasted like 11 hours!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## Goatzrule

I'm just saying what my district person said. And they said someday it'll end on a Friday unless they figure something else out and they will also have to make space for the new breed


----------



## Goatzrule

Don't shoot the messenger I am just copying what my district directors said and they told me that someday it'll end on Friday and someday we'll have to add gurnseys. Also sables just barely made the numbers


----------



## Goatzrule

Did you go to the wine and cheese? How did you like it? The people I were with weren't too impressed


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Goatzrule said:


> Did you go to the wine and cheese? How did you like it? The people I were with weren't too impressed


The wine and cheese was poorly planned and executed
There was a line to get in because the cheese was right inside the door
The cheese was just put out in the wrappers
They need to just do away with it and release people sooner


----------



## goatblessings

Congrats! - Tons of does in most classes and all breeds. Anyone to make the cut is to be congratulated! I wish they would have had a map of where people were located. For those of us wanting to touch base, it made it difficult wandering around the barns.Wish I could have wished you good luck! Belated congrats! Awesome accomplishement!


----------



## margaret

Some years they have a pen map. Those are really nice


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

She deserves to be introduced by her formal name.
SGCH Little Tots Estate Zamia *M
91VEEE
12 time Best of Breed
8 years old with 7 freshenings
3rd place aged doe (7 years old and above) with 1st place udder at 2018 ADGA National Show

Official photo from Steve Pope.

Did I mention I have a buck kid from her available?


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girl!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

ksalvagno said:


> Pretty girl!


That's my best Nanny


----------



## Goat_Scout

WOW! That is amazing!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

She's so humble 
She has no idea how special she is
She's just a sweety pie
She's just Aunt Zamia
And you better believe she is Aunt or Grandma to half of our herd


----------



## Goats Rock

That is a funny picture! Made me chuckle at the end of a frustrating day!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I don't think these letters will ever get old
Congratulations to GCH One Fine Acre Chocolate Kiss


----------



## goatblessings

So wonderful for you!!!!! Congrats!!! And I hope someone snatched up that buckling - anyone who breeds ND would be extremely blessed to have him contribute some wonderful genetics!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

goatblessings said:


> So wonderful for you!!!!! Congrats!!! And I hope someone snatched up that buckling - anyone who breeds ND would be extremely blessed to have him contribute some wonderful genetics!


We haven't sold him yet
We are going to put up some new ads with the pics from the National Show
The right person will come along
I need to sell him to pay off my credit card bill from the trip to Columbus


----------



## goatblessings

yep - showing is expensive. I know the right match will come along - one who appreciates that there are a LOT of ND goats out there and that few can match these genetics for a herdsire!


----------



## New-goat-mom

IHEARTGOATS said:


> She's so humble
> She has no idea how special she is
> She's just a sweety pie
> She's just Aunt Zamia
> And you better believe she is Aunt or Grandma to half of our herd
> 
> View attachment 134125


This just melted me. She is so absolutely precious!


----------



## Sfgwife

Congrats! I saw this on your fb page. I adore your goatie pics!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Sfgwife said:


> Congrats! I saw this on your fb page. I adore your goatie pics!


Thank you


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I just got my first letter for a doe I finished this year, and it was lovely. She was a purchase, but nice nonetheless. I love my Heartbreaker.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

CrazyDogLady said:


> I just got my first letter for a doe I finished this year, and it was lovely. She was a purchase, but nice nonetheless. I love my Heartbreaker.


Congratulations
I hope you get many more in the future


----------



## CrazyDogLady

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Congratulations
> I hope you get many more in the future


Me too! Thank you


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

CrazyDogLady said:


> Me too! Thank you


Have you ordered your fancy certificate yet?
We finished Taffy in Spring of 17 and showed her in the Champion Challenge at the NC State Fair in Oct but we forgot to get her certificate and couldn't show her at our Memorial Day show because the letter is only good until the end of that year 
It wasn't a big deal because there weren't any premiums and she sure wouldn't have beaten Zamia
But if you have a premium show could make a difference.
We will have it by the State Fair


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

This was a great show for is and we didn't even go
The Reserve Grand Champion In ring 1 and Grand Champion.and Best of Breed in ring 2 was NDH MM Leiah who was sired by one of our bucks One Fine Acre Maverick Man
And Grand Champion Jr Doe in Ring 2.was Wings & Caprines IL Lemon Drop sired by one.of our buck s One Fine Acre FR Isaac


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I hadn't posted on my diary in a while.
But, wanted to say that Zamia appraised 92 EEEE as an 8 year old with 7 freshening's. And she milked 4 lbs on her last milk test 6 months into lactation. She is just getting better with age.


----------



## Goat_Scout

WOW!! What an amazing doe, congratulations!


----------



## Kath G.

Wow. Just, wow. Congratulations! What a package: milk, conformation, and personality. It's girls like her that demand ND's be treated as and respected for being serious dairy goats.


----------



## goatblessings

Congrats! Nice to see an "older" doe holding up well and improving over time- shows thoughtful breeding and great genetics!


----------



## Mossyrock

Fantastic! She's an outstanding doe, congratulations.


----------



## MadCatX

Wow - she is a very pretty animal. nice work with her.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

So we just finished up the 2018 NC State Fair and it was our best fair ever !!!
SGCH Little Tots Estate Zamia was Grand Champion and GCH One Fine Acre Caramel Taffy was Reserve Grand Champion
Zamia and Taffy were joined by OFA Black Opal (2nd place 4 year old) and OFA Marigold (2nd place 2 year old) to make up the winning dairy herd.
We were honored to be selected as both the Premier Exhibitor and Premier Breeder of Nigerian Dwarf Goats under Judge Will Pearson for this years fair









I didn't take a new picture of Zamia. I knew I would never get a better shot than this.








Taffy. She was already milked out when we took this.









Dairy herd left to right Zamia, Taffy, Opal, Marigold


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Very happy with having a consistent group to win dairy herd. Dairy herd is not just about good animals, its about having a consistent group.

We won premier exhibitor in 2016, but we've never won premier breeder. That is gratifying, that the hard work has paid off.


----------



## MadCatX

WOW Congrats!!!! awesome work and very nice go-Teeees


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

NC set a new record in rainfall this year. Broke the record a couple of days ago at over 59 inches and it's rained even more since. It's rained over 44 inches since August thanks in part to 2 hurricanes. We are literally wallowing in mud here. It's awful. 
But, the barns are dry and overall the goats are doing pretty well.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Enough rain already. Then again the long drought in the mid part of 2000 was memorable and difficult as well. 
mg:


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

We have started our kidding season off with a bang, with 16 kids born between Thursday evening (2/28) and today (Monday 3/4)
10 does and 6 bucks so far.

Cookie
Buck 1 3-7 oz
Doe 4-0 oz
Buck 2 2-14 oz

Spice
Buck 4-11 oz

Opal
Doe 1 (mostly white) 3-10 oz
Doe 2 (tri color) 3-13 oz
Doe 3 (mostly black) 3-6 oz
Buck 4-9 oz

Gwen
Doe 3-6 oz
Buck 4-10 oz

Taffy
White Doe 3-5 oz
Buck 3-10 oz
Blonde and White Doe 3-2 oz

Joy
Doe 1 3-5oz
Doe 2 3-6 oz
Doe 3 2-0 oz

I'll try to get some pictures up when I can.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Marigold had 2 does and a buck.
So we are at 12 does and 7 bucks. I don't think we've ever had a ratio this good.
I got a few pictures. Not good ones.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Good ratio! Others will be trying for that.lol


----------



## Goat_Scout

Oh how cute! I love your loafing shed.


----------



## luvmyherd

I am  that I will have no kids to report this year.
However, I really enjoy seeing the pictures of beautiful mamas and adorable babies.
Congratulations everyone(cheers)!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## wifeof1

Great looking kids. I love that she'd. The Taj Mahal of goat homes.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I thought I would check in with an update. Been super busy with work and all of the kidding. 
We've had a few since my last update.
We are currently at 21 does and 11 bucks. Best doe buck ratio we've ever had.
We've had 1 single, 3 sets of twins, 1 set of quads, 7 sets of triplets.
I'll get some pics when I can.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Climate Control kidded with buck doe twins. Amazing how dark Toggs are when born. We have one more doe due to kid any time now, Karisma another Togg. Karisma's dam Freeday didn't settle.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Duchesse

What other types of goats do you raise besides toggs? 
I see that you're in Zebulon, NC which is not far from me.
I know I'm late for this season but, maybe in the future I can come see what you have for sale.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Duchesse said:


> What other types of goats do you raise besides toggs?
> I see that you're in Zebulon, NC which is not far from me.
> I know I'm late for this season but, maybe in the future I can come see what you have for sale.


We mostly raise Nigerian Dwarfs 
And it is not nearly too late.
We have plenty still available. 
We had 21 does and 11 buck kids this year and we have only sold 2 of of the doe kids. Most of the bucks will be wethers but a handful may be sold as bucks.
Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Karisma our 14 month old first freshener kidded today with a big, beautiful, girl.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Wonderful! :goatrun::rungoat:


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

So, the summary for the NC Dairy Goat Breeders Association Spring Fling is as follows:

GCH (Pending) One Fine Acre Marigold was Grand Champion Sr. Doe and OFA Diamonds R4 Ever was Best Jr. Doe in show in Ring 2 under judge Kassandra Abrams. Marigold's dam GCH OFA Caramel Taffy was Best of Breed in Rings 2 and 3.








Marigold









Diamonds R4 Ever









Taffy (Picture from 2018 NC State Fair)

OFA Cookies and Cream was Grand Champion Sr. Doe and OFA Honeysuckle was Grand Champion Jr. Doe in Ring 3 under judge Lee Bergfield.









Cookie (8 years old with 7 freshenings, Taffy's full sister)









Honeysuckle (Marigold is her dam)

SGCH OFA Clarabelle was Best of Breed and OFA Salt and Pepper was Reserve Grand Champion in Ring 1 under judge Jay Rudolph. I don't have a picture of Pepper yet, but will. She is a real up and comer. I think she won her age group in 5 out of 7 rings she has been shown in this spring. She was 2nd in the other 2 rings and one of those was to the Grand Champion.









Clarabelle (Picture from 2017 Linear Appraisal)

OFA Jumping Jupiter (Zamia x Big Brown) was Reserve Grand Champion Sr. Buck in Rings 1 and 2. 
Sweet Garden BT Vivaldi was Grand Champion Sr. Buck in Ring 3.

Toggenburgs
OFA Kool Breeze was Grand Champion Jr. Doe in Rings 1 and 3 and Reserve Grand Champion in Ring 2.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Congratulations!
One Fine Acre has One Fine Way With Goats. Great showing.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats! Cute kids too!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations!
> One Fine Acre has One Fine Way With Goats. Great showing.


Thanks


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

ksalvagno said:


> Congrats! Cute kids too!


Thanks


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

We've had a rough couple of weeks after losing our LGD Angel. It was nice getting this in the mail.


----------



## ksalvagno

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How exciting! Congratulations


----------



## goatblessings

Congratulations!!! That's a LOT of dedication to the breed, hard work and love that paper represents!!! So very happy for you!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Way to go! Congratulations!


----------



## Goats Rock

Congratulations! :wowwoot)(thumbup) :clapping:


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Since we have six bucks to choose from the obvious decision was to go out and lease a buck to breed some of our better does. :bonk:

Meet Fork Creek Bunsen Burner aka "Steve"

The primary reason we got him was to breed Zamia and Clarabelle


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice looking buck!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

ksalvagno said:


> Nice looking buck!


Thanks. He looks a lot like my others. Makes perfect sense, since his sire and paternal grand sire are ours.
I really like the other side of his pedigree too. Buffalo Clover Valentino is a very prolific buck.
We saw Steve at our spring show. He went reserve in the 3rd ring to one of our other bucks Vivaldi. He appraised 87 which is really good for a yearling. His owner was kind of flattered that we wanted to use him.
As payment we traded her a buckling. The one she got is actually her bucks half brother (same sire Jupiter). But, will be excellent to breed back to her doe that is this boys dam, since they are not closely related.


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

So we did a little project to build a structure that we could back up to and roll off a round bale of hay that the goats could feed off of free choice. We also wanted to be able to have some feed troughs that we could give them feed from outside. And we also ran water ( you can see the yard hydrant) and plan on putting in a couple of automatic waterers.

It think it turned out pretty good. :coolmoves:


----------



## ksalvagno

That looks great!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

ksalvagno said:


> That looks great!


It should be a big labor/time saver.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## MellonFriend

:hubbahubba: Gosh that looks great. I wish we could all have one of those.


----------



## Goats Rock

That is neat.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I posted a brag a couple of months ago about our 10 year old doe Zamia and how good she looked for her age. Figured we must be doing something right.

Well this past weekend Judge Karen Smith felt the same way when she made Zamia Best in Show at the NC State Fair.

She also had the Best Udder in Show. Our Toggenburg Climate Control was Grand Champion Toggenburg and in the line up for Best in Show she said it was between her and Zamia.

So, we put together a mixed breed Dairy Herd and won that as well.

There actually was no fair due to Covid, but the Dept of Agriculture still put on all of the Youth Livestock Shows.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

CONGRATULATIONS! :dreams:
(woot)(woot):neat:


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, they look great.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations!


----------

